

Creating the Hennessy Hammock - cubix
http://www.hikinginfinland.com/2010/06/interview-tom-hennessy-from-hennessy.html

======
cubix
Reminds me of Agile development, but for camping gear:

 _In the morning, I would cut out an improved model, in the afternoon I would
sew it, assemble it and then sleep in it that night. Each morning I would make
a note of all the little adjustments to make it a little more comfortable or a
little simpler or lighter. Then I would start again, cutting, sewing, sleeping
in the hammock. I did this every night and day for two weeks straight._

